# chevy s10



## scot91 (Feb 16, 2012)

Ok i hope i found the right place to put this. Hi guys im new to the forum! I have a question about my truck and hope someone can help me out. I have a 1988 chevy s10 v6 2.8L 4x4 automatic. Ok here is the problem im having the other day i was driving the truck down the road about 55 mph and all sudden it shut right off. My girlfriend said we ran out of gas Put we just put gas in the truck. The truck didnt spit and sputter or anything it just died. After it died i pulled off to the side of the and put it in park and it started right back up. So yesterday I took my girlfriend to the doctors and after we were on our way home it died agian so i did the same thing and i started it right back up and drove home. Does anyone know why this truck is dieing like this? The truck has around 150 something thousand miles on it. This is the only vehicle i have and i wanna try to get this figured out. So if anyone has any idea please let me know. Yesterday i also took the fuel filter off and blew through it and i can blow through it like a new one should be. Thanks!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Scot91


The next time your truck dies without warning open the hood immediately, have an assistant with you to crank the engine check for spark at the coil. Remove the air cleaner cover and see if fuel comes out from the injectors.


----------



## scot91 (Feb 16, 2012)

Ok so once it dies get out open the hood and crank the the engine over and see if it has spark at the coil? Right and then see if fuel comes out from the injecters?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Yup, check it the split second the engine dies.


----------



## partzkarz (Feb 18, 2012)

i have put alot of fuel pumps in chev trucks of all kinds. turn everything off when it quits .just turn the key on and listen for the fuel pump to come on [it's in the tank] if it's growling or sounds like it's noisey it will be th e problem. they will always quit once they get hot and the weather is hot. my blazer ran all winter and once the warm weather came it quit lots and lots


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Only time my 89 did that it was a warm open in the coil


----------



## scot91 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey guys sorry i havent been on latley. But anyways about my s10. the other night i was gunna go somewhere and went out to start the truck and it wouldnt start. So i try to hear the fuel pump to kick on and nothing. So the next morning my dad told me to check the plugin for the fuel pump. So i unhooked the plugin and it was corroded so i cleaned it up much as i can and i got back in the truck and now it runs!! I think it runs better than when i first got the truck. I got another question. If anyone ever worked on a ford. But my dad has a 2001 ford f250 i think 5.7 L. Now sometimes when he starts it up it revs right up. Does anyone know why this does that? We have to put it in a gear to make the truck not reving up. If anyone knows please let me know. Thanks for the help guys!!!!


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Glad you got the Chevy working, your gonna notice one very important thing about your truck, when it runs right its the best vehicles in the world, but when theres something wrong, you gonna wanna tow it away as junk, that just the nature of the beast.
As for your dads Ford, I'm assuming you mean sometimes it revs too high, first this is to check all the vacuum lines for cracks or broken, then test the stuff the lines plug into. Look for any stored codes also if theres no codes its probably something mechanical thats easy enough to find, just expensive as heck on a 250


----------



## scot91 (Feb 16, 2012)

How do you check for any stored codes??


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Turn the engine off and remove the key, use either a jumper key available at your local parts store, or use a paper clip jumper A and B on the data connector and then sit back and turn the key to the on position, the check engine light will flash several times record the number of flashes in sequence and take that to the parts store and tell them. Heres a diagram of the connector and a and b
http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/3331/obdikx3.jpg
And heres a list of trouble codes for various manufactures
http://www.troublecodes.net/GM/


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

wolfen1086:

No link to read the codes.

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

darn it my bad I had them up I put them up again lets see if they stay this time just in case here:
http://www.troublecodes.net/GM/


----------



## Lindsage97267 (Sep 2, 2015)

1994 2.2 2wd. My car is dying. First time while driving up a hill. Engine died, while moving off the road it started back up on its own. No instrument light came on nor did it sputter. Then on the same hill it happen again. Same as before. Then one more time but it did not start back up on it's own. But started back up once I stopped. Also, check gauge light came on. Oil pressure was in the red. Oil level checked and it was full.


----------



## royce gibbs (Jun 4, 2015)

these older gm's had an oil pressure switch that powered the fuel pump, once the prime function was done. Find the oil pressure switch and check connections.


----------

